# Aug 2005 Site Stats



## Chris (Sep 1, 2005)

Data:



> Monthly Statistics for August 2005
> 
> Total Hits 1976779
> Total Files 1102116
> ...



Top 20 Searches:



> 1 78 5.63% sevenstring.org
> 2 74 5.34% buckethead unmasked
> 3 26 1.88% sevenstring
> 4 14 1.01% schecter c7 hellraiser
> ...



Top 30 of 77 Total Countries:



> 967201 48.93% 532887 48.35% 17413266 51.30% Network
> 2 484266 24.50% 292466 26.54% 9389274 27.66% US Commercial
> 3 200889 10.16% 108916 9.88% 3514705 10.35% Unresolved/Unknown
> 4 73300 3.71% 21355 1.94% 174440 0.51% Canada
> ...


----------

